# Good Mechamancy Reviews



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 6, 2005)

Mechamancy has received some additional solid, four star, reviews. That is four for three - each review giving it four stars. I feel good.

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=review&reviewid=2542494

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=review&reviewid=2545325


----------



## Verequus (Sep 7, 2005)

When is the web enhancement up, to which a review referred? I really like to see the extra material, while I'm reading through your excellent main work. I hope, the points of critique will be address to sometime.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 7, 2005)

At the risk of passing the buck, this is up to Ryan. I've passed the manuscripts on to him.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 7, 2005)

It's totally my bad that it's not ready yet. I forgot about the web enhancement in the midst of other projects. I think our layout guy is free for a few days between larger projects, so I'll try to get him to layout the enhancement this weekend. It still depends on how much editing, if any, is required for the enhancement.


----------



## Verequus (Sep 13, 2005)

Regarding Grumpy's new language binary, I think its purpose is better served with Loglan - here is the primary link: http://www.loglan.org/ Here on this page it actual goals are described: http://www.loglan.org/what-is-loglan.html


----------

